# How do I reduce the size of some VOB files?



## Icedgreece (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's what I need to do. 

I had borrowed a movie from a friend, copied all the VOB and BUP files from it, and gave it back to him. I need to put these VOB and BUP files onto a 4.7GB DVD, but the total amount of the VOB files equals to about 5.47GB's. I was retarded enough to buy some DVD-R DL disks for the double memory, realizing my DVD burner wasn't compatible with them anyways. 

So, is there anyway I can reduce the size of the VOB files? Or can I convert them to something playable on a DVD player and reduce it with that file? 

Thanks. Any help is appreciated. I need this for Christmas. 

Travis.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

dvdflick will reduce the vobs
http://all-streaming-media.com/CD-a...converting-AVI-MPG-MOV-WMV-ASF-FLV-to-DVD.htm


----------



## Icedgreece (Nov 3, 2008)

johnebadbak said:


> dvdflick will reduce the vobs
> http://all-streaming-media.com/CD-a...converting-AVI-MPG-MOV-WMV-ASF-FLV-to-DVD.htm


Would you mind to explain how to me?

Thanks.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

5.47GB's. you have a vob set this size dvd flick will reauthor these to fit a disk dvd of 4.3 gig the size necessary to burn a normal dvd.


----------



## Icedgreece (Nov 3, 2008)

johnebadbak said:


> 5.47GB's. you have a vob set this size dvd flick will reauthor these to fit a disk dvd of 4.3 gig the size necessary to burn a normal dvd.


It doesn't like any of my .VOB files. I have 8 VOB's, 2 IFO's, and 2 BUP files.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Is this a regular commercial movie DVD?


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

put the files in a folder called video_ts and try again.it will not re-author single vob's only a dvd video_ts folder which has the movie content of vob sets.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We don't assist in breaking copy protection here, please read the rules.

TSG Rules

I suggest you "helpful" posters also read the rules.


----------

